# THE ENEMY!!!!!!!!!!!



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.all-creatures.org/cash/home.html

I did a google search of sheldon schlecht and this was the third or forth site to come up. THIS IS THE ENEMY. They are fighting to take away what we hold dearly. It doesn't matter if we are left or right of center politicaly on this one. We need to be united against these liars and propagandists. I don't usually like to give idiots like this the time of day but ignoring them won't make them go away!!! :sniper:


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish I could say that it is hard to believe. Come one, givegeeseachance.com? Wow


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I would encourage everyone here to contact these communist heathens and let them know exactly what you think of them. Respectfully, disrespectfully, matters not. I know that I certainly have :******: :withstupid: :sniper: :withstupid: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I happened to stumble upon your site which would like to see the end of hunting and fishing. I have a hard time believing you can look yourself in the mirror. Do you really believe that eliminating hunting and fishing will make the lives of deer, geese, ducks, and fish better? Do you understand that without thoughtful management of game they would starve? Do you understand that sportsmen and women put millions of dollars into habitat for animals? Do you understand that sportsmen and women spend countless hours and dollars protecting and rehabilitating the environment? Do you understand that sportsmen and women spend thousands and thousands of hours in the field, in the pursuit of game while you sit and think of ways to prevent them from doing so? Do you realize how foolish you look at your protests, and how out of touch with reality your little group is? You do yourself and your cause no justice. Maybe if you ever got out into the environment (other than running down the street to the nearest Starbucks) you would understand anything of which you speak. But I doubt you would do that. It is much easier to sit behind a computer screen and try to be a leader in a non-existent battle. Good luck with your phony fight because you will never win. Every web site that I belong to has been alerted to your nonsense and I'm sure you will be hearing from them.

Tyson Willis,
Fargo, N.D.

PLEASE LET THEM HEAR YOU!! They would love to see everyone sitting at home instead of doing what you love!! :******:


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's what I sent to that misguided organization. I hope others keep them busy too.

To: [email protected]
Subject: info

Please send me all the info you have about your organization, it's goals, and how you raise your funds. I basically want to tie up as much of your resources as possible because, well, organizations as ignorant as yours deserves nothing less.

Do you realize that bird and wildlife watchers do very little for the wildlife they claim to love? Put your money into wildlife where it counts, as in habitat development and purchase, just as hunters and fisher-people have done for decades through the Robinson-Pittmann Act, and other programs that tax goods that sports-people purchase and use those MILLIONS and MILLIONS of dollars to benefit all wildlife. Developing habitat does not only help game animals, but all creatures who live out there in the wild. I'd bet some of you folks go shopping for a hobby at the very malls that are responsible for paving over any number of animals "homes". Read Aldo Leopold's works, and gain some knowledge about the wild world you claim to love. Do you understand the concept of "carrying capacity", predator/prey relationships, what's all involved in "suitable habitat"? If not, spend some time getting educated about the things you claim to love.

Eat meat? Who kills and cleans it for you? Not a meat eater? Look in a mirror and smile. Check out those bicuspids of yours. In animals, they're called fangs. Continue to deny your own biology, and you remain ignorant. Go out and find an organization that helps the environment and creatures that live in it. Try Trout Unlimited for example, and do something that is pro-active in doing some good for animals instead of trying to stop others from doing the things in the outdoors that they enjoy doing, and which in the long run, benefits animals more than organizations like yours could ever dream of doing. Start DOING some good, instead of STOPPING others.

BB


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

I especialy enjoy their belief that game and fish agency's manipulate game populations to cater to the sportsman so that licesnses can be sold and pay their salaries. I have yet to meet any employee of any game and fish agency who does it for the money. I remenber some time ago when winter came early and people could not get out to hunt. Deer were starving and dieing by the thousands in the feilds. I didn't see one animal rights activist dumping feed for them. It was the so called evil sportsman that spent thousands of dollars and many ours battling the cold and snow to put feed out for them.

I have spent countless hours explaing the ecological benefits of hunting to many of my tree hugging co-workers without success. I have determined that they are irrational and refuse to accept anything less than that animals are people with a different skin. In their minds animals should be left to to the whims of mother nature and we all know that she is much more cruel than any sportsman.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

This is the reply I got this morning:

Thank you for contacting the Committee to Abolish Sport Hunting/Wildlife
Watch.

This is a computer generated form letter. Unless you wish to aid us in our
efforts to protect wildlife, you will receive no further reply.

We understand that many people do not share our opinion when it comes to
sport hunting, trapping and the role state and federal wildlife agencies
play in creating many of the problems associated with wildlife. We hope
that in time, as you continue to read The C.A.S.H. Courier and website, you
will change your opinion and come to share our views.

Sincerely,

C.A.S.H./Wildlife Watch

:******:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

My only question is why did you waste your time writing them a letter. That's kind of like telling Rosie Odonald to stop eating potato chips. I would think letters to the NRA, Hunting clubs, and pro hunting news papers would be more effective in getting the word out.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm with Gohon on this one. The time wasted sending letters to worthless organizations is worthless. If you feel so strongly about hunting, hunting rights, and hunting issues, use your time and words and start writing to organizations and/or people that can help out in the long run.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

It is really sick how twisted the view of these poeple really is. Just like some have said earlier, how much money do they raise for wildlife, and how many species are they creating more habitat for and buying and preserving land for all the critters. What would these people do if all the spoon feeding stopped and they were forced to go out and find their own food and try to survive on their skills. Granted hunting is a choice we all make, but who are they to try and sway our decisions on what is right and what is ethical, we choose to do this and I feel it is to each his own if you want to hunt, hunt if not then that is your decision. I will go and enjoy the outdooors while they sit on the tofu-eating A$$es and drinking moo-lattes preaching their case, do us all a favor and drop it. I am not trying to force my views on them am I.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> I would think letters to the NRA, Hunting clubs, and pro hunting news papers would be more effective in getting the word out.


Preaching to the chior does what good?? It's too bad gohon and lvn2hnt feel that this is a waste of time. Maybe if more people would actually confront idiots like CASH and other gun grabbing or "animal rights" organizations instead of patting themselves on the back, we wouldn't have to fight so hard later. Keep taking your right to hunt for grantened and that right will go the way of gun ownership in England.



> Our goals include taking back the rights for the majority of Americans to enjoy wildlife without being shot at or harrassed by humters


This statement was taken from their website. If someone calling you a thug that harrasses people or even worse shoots at birdwatchers doesn't pi$$ you off enough to do something, I guess nothing will.


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll start by saying "We certainly don't need to be fighting about this amongst ourselves." And I feel that we are not.
CASH didn't even respond to me yet. Maybe they're worn out trying to defend themselves. That was one of my thoughts when I bothered to write to them. I'm sure my points were lost on the hardcore in their group. People that steeped in fanaticsm are lost to reason, ie. their goal of 'having most Americans enjoying wildlife not being shot at by hunters'! It's a load of b.s. and we know it. But there are a lot of people who are NOT non-thinking fanatics who still can be reached, esp. by reasonable arguments that are actually backed up by facts. 
Let's face it, hunting is not for everyone, but that doesn't mean that all non-hunters have to be against it. Those are the people we need to tell what good things have occurred because of sport hunting. I just hoped someone there with a thinking brain still in their head might be persuaded to think again about how they spend their time, supposedly "helping" wildlife.
Also, I didn't sit back and do nothing. Felt kind of good pulling the trigger, er, I mean, hitting the send icon to give them my 2 cents worth.
Make sense?


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

I think that you need to be real careful how you go about communicating with these idiots. Just visiting their site, in my mind is dangerous. 
The thing is that if you get hot real easy and send them a smart a$$ letter or email, they may actually use that to their benifit.
A well worded, articulate, accurate letter may be fine but telling all who visit here that they should fire out some hate mail is going to be attractive to those who may not be the best representitives of sportsmen. 
In reading what gets written here, I get the impression that a few posters barely squeaked through high school and get their info about biology and nature from what they see in thier little corner of the world and what they hear from the "professors" down at the pub.

This BS group is one of about a zillion these days. The best defense is probably to ignore them. 
If sport hunters have nothing to hide, nothing to feel guilty about then why do we get defensive in the first place?
I am ok with what I do. If the misguided arent ok with it...like my Great Gramma used to say..."screw em".


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

goldhunter470, a couple emails from a few people on nodakoutdoors accomplished what? Probable no more than a few laughs at their next meeting. But, letters to organizations that have a wide publication, who can get the word out on this groups activities is far more effective. You call it "Preaching to the choir", I call it spreading the word effectively. You don't change public opinion by going on the defense and walking into the lions den and saying bad, bad, bad, people. You change it by going on the offense in public and putting them on the defense.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow!! 
Seriously what are the C.A.S.H people smoking cuz i would like to have some.

Anyway, Honestly where the hell do they get their info. I looked at that guy...Uncle Joe, Isn't he holding a landing net?

Honestly reading that stuff i got dumber. See i can't even write a well educated sentence anymore!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> You don't change public opinion by going on the defense and walking into the lions den and saying bad, bad, bad, people.


I wouldn't call going after someone and giving them a piece of my mind a defensive tactic.



> But, letters to organizations that have a wide publication, who can get the word out on this groups activities is far more effective.


I think coming onto nodak and letting people know about this is pretty effective. As of right now this thread has had 627 views. That is 627 views more than had I not posted this. Maybe someone sees this and writes CASH. Maybe someone sees this and writes the DU or Delta Waterfowl. Nodakoutdoors.com is just one way I can help shed light on these idiots. Why look down on someone because they wrote a letter where you don't think it should go? What's the good in that?



> In reading what gets written here, I get the impression that a few posters barely squeaked through high school and get their info about biology and nature from what they see in thier little corner of the world and what they hear from the "professors" down at the pub.


Bert, who exactly are you refering to? Nodakoutdoors isn't the only site I have posted this but it is the only place the conversation has turned negative. Why do you feel a need to post if all you are going to do is insult someone? This same crap happens in the political forum which is why I stay out of it. You can't have a reasonable debate without someone calling you a commie or a drop out. I thought that this was one place I could come and maybe see some unity amongst us but I guess some people would rather just pick fights. It's trully repulsive.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is what 627 viewers read..........



> I did a google search of sheldon schlecht and this was the third or forth site to come up. THIS IS THE ENEMY. They are fighting to take away what we hold dearly. It doesn't matter if we are left or right of center politicaly on this one. We need to be united against these liars and propagandists. I don't usually like to give idiots like this the time of day but ignoring them won't make them go away


It says nothing.....nada....... not a damn thing. How many of those 627 viewers bothered to go to the web site and read anything. What you did do though was to come back with your feathers ruffled and all ****** off because someone had the audacity to express a opinion if they thought there was a different or better way to disseminate the word about the group. Then you turn right around and declare some of the 627 viewers would no go out and write DU or Delta Waterfowl. That was the very thing suggested that has you now belittling anyone that dares to post a opinion. Chill out or take a cold shower for Christ sakes.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> What you did do though was to come back with your feathers ruffled and all ticked off because someone had the audacity to express a opinion if they thought there was a different or better way to disseminate the word about the group.


Stop lying. I wasn't pi$$ed about someone having a different opinion. It was your smart a$$ first post you put up.



> My only question is why did you waste your time writing them a letter. That's kind of like telling Rosie Odonald to stop eating potato chips.


What is the point of this other than to ruffle feathers? Talk about belittling someone. I don't have a problem with someone writting a letter to DU and I would retract what I said about preaching to the choir. It is a good idea. But instead of just suggesting someone write a hunting/outdoor group you tell me what a waste of time it is what I'm doing. As with most things, its not what you say but how you say it.

Talk about a waste of time.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Goldhunter

I have to admit that I agree with Bert on this subject. We are all aware
( at least those of us with a heartbeat) that the anti's out there have their own agenda. they will stop at nothing to further their view including using any and and all information they can get their hands on to twist into their propaganda.

wrestling with these anti's and some of the guys on the political forum is like wresteling with a pig in the mud. The thing you have to remember is that the pig likes it. 

You Political forum Guys don't have to beat me up, I am not calling you pigs just saying you like to debate your issues with your own particular slant, just like the anti's have their own slant. :beer:

Jist of my post is know your adversary, keep them close and never let them know you care enough to even consider their opinion valid. (Anti's not the Political Guys! :lol: the political guys are hunters too  )

Bob


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> But instead of just suggesting someone write a hunting/outdoor group you tell me what a waste of time it is what I'm doing. As with most things, its not what you say but how you say it.


What you did was a waste of time............ the answer you got in return proves that and if you don't understand that then you don't understand anything. I didn't see where Lvn2Hnt said much of anything to you but you jumped down her throat also......... what you really don't like is the truth being pointed out to you so go on and waste some more of your time but stop crying about it here. Oh, and I really don't care if you like the way I say things or not. If your skin is that super thin then maybe you should just head down to the youth group and talk about pellet guns with them.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

The only thing I did that was a waste of time was responding to anything you say. Big man to sit in anonymity behind a computer. Talk about childish.



> then you don't understand anything.





> what you really don't like is the truth being pointed out to you so go on and waste some more of your time but stop crying about it here





> you should just head down to the youth group and talk about pellet guns with them.





> Chill out or take a cold shower for Christ sakes.


What absolute nonsense. Incredible. But I wouldn't expect anything less from you.

I also never jumped down anyones throat.



> It's too bad gohon and lvn2hnt feel that this is a waste of time.


If you consider this jumping down someones throat then maybe you are the one who should be talking to little kids. You sure act like one.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

goldhunter470, as usual you simply have your shorts in a wad over nothing. The comment about Rosie Odonald was nothing more but a comparison to the effectiveness of your letter. Again your reply received bears that out. If you see someone shooting a deer out of season are you going to go complain to that person or call someone that can actually do something about it. Use some common sense and stop looking for a excuse to start another one of your *****ing sessions. You want to write them letters, then write them letters but stop crying because everyone else doesn't want to waste their time..... waste your own time as you see fit. You didn't like waht I said, what Lvn2Hnt said or what Bert had to say. You see a pattern here..... :eyeroll:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I saw a thread about car insurace and this same crap happened there also. You end up causing a fight in a thread where there shouldn't be one. Talk about a pattern. Maybe you just had a bad day right? Or is it your own b1tching session? Day after day after day.

If you feel this is a waste of time, DON'T READ OR RESPOND TO IT!! It's that simple. Maybe you should use some common sense. As far as I can see, I am wasting my own time and not anyone elses. I never said, "Hey gohon you MUST read this thread I started!" I did encourage others to visit the site and respond but if you don't want to, to each his own. Others I have talked to have written emails. Even if it is only to vent, why do you care?



> everyone else doesn't want to waste their time


natemil373, flytier231, and others from other sites who have written them must not be included in "everyone". Stop with the generalities. I was never crying because "everyone else doesn't want to waste their time". Where do you come up with this garbage? I guess just another way to bash someone who calls you out on something.

And yes I would confront someone who is shooting deer out of season.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Gold hunter

I dont think I said anything that you should take offense to.
There are folks here who, due to lack of keyboarding skills or command of the English language or lack of education in general say things that sound...well...stupid.

Anytime you light a fire for a cause on the internet, you never know who is going to add their fuel. Could be oak or could be a truck tire. Both burn but which one do you want cooking your steak?

I would bet that to a man (or woman) everybody here is on your side in feeling nausious about this anti group or any of the thousands of others.

You know what keeps that movement from being more of a problem than it is? It is because they welcome any and all who are against hunting and consequently make themselves look foolish.

Furthermore, at the risk of really flairing your nostrils, some of the arguements used by hunters to justify the sport dont fly.

To say that game would overpopulate and starve were it not for carnal management is false. For deer? Yes. For pheasants, ducks, grouse...no.
Certainly those critters wouldnt have the homes they have without hunters dollars but shooting them doesnt keep them from a massive die off due to starvation.

Why do we hunt then? Simple, its fun. There is nothing wrong with that.
It is fun for a lot of reasons. I think it is high time that sportsmen stop trying to justify everything because it makes us look like we feel guilty.

I cant overlook the fact that I have canine teeth but I wont beg somebody to understand ALL of the pleasures of hunting because that is somthing you must experience to understand.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bert said:


> Anytime you light a fire for a cause on the internet, you never know who is going to add their fuel. *Could be oak or could be a truck tire. Both burn but which one do you want cooking your steak?*


Sorry but the scene from Tommy Boy came to mind..."...you could shove your head up a cows..."

Too funny!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Goldhunter, what is it that has you so jacked up? What is it about CASH that has your titties twisted? Oh my friggen God! They don't agree with something that you hold dear and true to your heart. They don't accept _your _opinion. I have a hard time believing that this is the first time it has happened....oops, I think it's happened again in this thread.

Your topic title refers to these people and these groups as the enemy, I'm sorry, I do not agree with that. When sportsmen and outdoorsmen cannot combine to attack on a unified front, we are our own enemy. When sportsmen and outdoorsmen start calling negative attention to ourselves by spouting off just for fighting's sake at an oppsing group, we are our own enemy.

These groups, no matter how asinine they may appear to us, still have a right to their beliefs and their opinions. Hell, there are things that PETA stands up for that I agree with, but it's the radicals that are just that: radical and take it too far.

But, in my opinion, it is not the organizations as a whole that we need to focus our well or poorly written editorials towards. If nothing else, these attacks just fuel their fire using our own words and actions as fire. There is strength in unity and numbers.... united we stand, divided we fall....a phrase our sportsmen group could learn a lot from. If you really want to get at the true core of these organization's followers, fight them one by one, on a public front, using ONLY facts, stats, numbers and other concrete evidence. A fight fought with opinions and beliefs is fruitless.

Enlist the help of Public Relations.....newspapers, public seminars and meetings, editorials, etc.... Then enlist the help of the organizations that are set in place specifically for our purpose, to uphold the way of life that we enjoy. They have the money, they have the resources, they have the connections and they have the staff. It's not preaching to the choir, it's letting them know that there are individuals out there that will help them out. They may just need a shove in the direction your concerned about. Let them in on local secret avenues of offense, they may not now about it.

One thing that the anti-hunting organizations have over ours is general unity. Too often I see our group trying to fight too many battles on too many levels.

my $.02


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Goldhunter if you are going to make comments like


> Stop lying


 then you have no right to complain when the other party gets hot and comes after you for calling them a liar, something you should know better not to do. The other party in the insurance thread did the same thing and it is kind of funny but when confronted he also went on the out in space defensive mode by inventing excuses. Like it has been mentioned before, no one is in support of the group you posted about but that doesn't mean we all have to agree with you about your chosen method of confronting them. You didn't like my Rosie Odonald remark, sorry but I thought it in line.

So before you go accusing someone of starting trouble in threads you would do well to go back and do a little history reading of your own posts.

BTW, I don't skip over a thread just because your name is among the list of posters. Their opinions are what I look for.

If I see a thread and you are the sole poster......... I probable would take your advise and skip over it. Now let me say this....... don't you think the above sentences sounds kind of silly? I do........ about as silly as being told to I don't have to read threads with your name attached.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Bert, in retrospect I see your point. I have never claimed to be the brightest bulb because I am not, THAT IS FOR SURE!! And as we can all see I can be a hothead. What I don't like and what has completely driven this thread into the garbage is the personal attacks. I can respect someones opinion, but if you tell me what I am doing is a waste of time, then I do get defensive. That gets me jacked up and my titties twisted. You don't like the idea of even recognizing these morons and that is your opinion, but why run down someone for trying to do something, no matter how fruitless. Why waste your time and tell me I'm wasting my time?



> It's not preaching to the choir


I did take back that statement.



> You didn't like my Rosie Odonald remark, sorry but I thought it in line.


I hate Rosie Odonnell as much as anyone else on this site. She is a gun grabbing eliteist. And she makes me uke: just looking at her. I liked the compairison.

I don't feel guilty for loving to hunt. I love getting up at 4 AM packing a few sandwiches and grabbing the dog. Watching those ducks circle back around and cup their wings as they commit to my decoys and call really gets my blood going. What also gets my blood going is someone trying to take this away from me, and these groups are trying to do just that. Sometimes I do get a little hot under the collar, but thats just the way I am. :beer:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

goldhunter470 said:


> Bert, in retrospect I see your point. I have never claimed to be the brightest bulb because I am not, THAT IS FOR SURE!! And as we can all see I can be a hothead. What I don't like and what has completely driven this thread into the garbage is the personal attacks.


Hmmm, personal attacks, like these



goldhunter470 said:


> Talk about a pattern. Maybe you just had a bad day right? Or is it your own b1tching session? Day after day after day.





goldhunter470 said:


> Maybe you should use some common sense.





goldhunter470 said:


> The only thing I did that was a waste of time was responding to anything you say. Big man to sit in anonymity behind a computer. Talk about childish.


 oke:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Go back and look lvn, those were after the first shot was fired over my head.
And I never said I wasn't involved.

You aren't trying to start something are you?? :lol: oke:

I'm done here. I hope someday we can all get along. Peace.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

> You aren't trying to start something are you??


Nope.... I just take a perverse pleasure in playing on someone else's extreme emotions :huh: I guess it's the years of practice that I've had being female and taking everything a man says, turning it around and using it to my advantage. :lol: dd:

All joking and devil advocate playing aside, I do admire your passion and hope you never lose that no matter what nay-sayers say. :beer:


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

This looks like a good time to take a deep breath, let it out slowly, and just b a c k a w a y f r o m t h e k e y b o a r d. Except to say to Bert, "Steak over a tire? Haven't been THAT hungry in a while!" Good analogy. :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> I guess it's the years of practice that I've had being female and taking everything a man says, turning it around and using it to my advantage.


Ah-HA!!! I now have admisable proof that which us men have known and have never been able to prove. This is 'Big Foots' hair. This is a scale from 'Nesse'. This is a contact the size of a dinner plate from the 'Little Green Men' and it was found at area 51! I've got it and I'am stashing it away, safe, where your powers will not be able to locate it. And having been married a few times to your specis, I have learned that I have the right to pull this statement out of hiding and use it as ammo anytime I feel like it!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ah, but, SFC... my kind has powers your kind has yet to realize and/or develop a defense for. Whatever it is you may think you have on "us" will most definitely backfire and cause unmistakeable misery. *she cakles: he he he he he* :evil:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> Ah, but, SFC... my kind has powers your kind has yet to realize and/or develop a defense for. *she cakles: he he he he he* :evil:


I have been around the world, 17 different Countries, and 24 different states. I know all about your kinds' "powers"! And if you look at the number of times I have been married, I HAVE NO DEFENSE FOR THEM!:wink:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Best thing to do is ignore these people, sending letters to them isn't going to suddenly change their minds about hunting, all it is going to do is add fuel to their fire and make them fight even harder.


----------

